# Paraguard and plants!



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Paraguard will not affect the plants.
Good luck with treatment.


----------



## Tiger15 (Jan 7, 2018)

Paraguard contains glutaraldehyde, the same ingredient in Excel. At the recommended dosage, not only it won’t harm plants, but will enhance growth by providing liquid carbon.


----------



## Scarletsky999 (Mar 4, 2018)

Excellent!!! Thank you!! 😃 I do dose liquid carbon once a week after water change 😃


----------



## Scarletsky999 (Mar 4, 2018)

I'm due for my water change tomorrow, been dosing the paraguard for 3 days now. Should I do water change or wait another couple days, and if I do the water change should I do my regular does of excel flourish after the water change?


----------



## Tiger15 (Jan 7, 2018)

It’s good to do large WC and dose every other day to avoid toxin accumulation and physically remove ick spores. I believe Paraguard is a combo of malachite green and glut, and mg is more toxic and slower to degrade than glut. Treating ick the right way demands a lot of work and continue treatment up to 10 days or more even the symptoms are gone. Afterward, you can dose 2x excel daily which has preventive effect on ick.


----------



## Scarletsky999 (Mar 4, 2018)

Its not ich tho, I think it might be a fungus or bacteria of some kind! Definitely not ich!! I will do water changes to avoid that thanks!


----------

